# كيف تفحص أجزاء المحرك منهجيا -فحص اسطوانة المحرك



## عاطف مخلوف (9 أبريل 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]يعاني المهندسون الجدد في مجال السيارات بعض المتاعب عندما يعرض عليهم الفنيون بعض أجزاء السيارة بعد فكها للفحص وابداء الرأى ، فيجد المهندس نفسه غير قادر على تحديد من أين يبدأ الفحص والى أين ينتهي وعلي أي أساس يبني قراره ، وخاصة أن الفني قد يعارضه في رأيه او يسأله هو أو رئيسه على اي أساس بني قراره ، أمااذا حدثت مشكله بعد الاصلاح ففي الغالب يسعى الفنى الى القاء اللوم علي قرار المهندس ، من هنا تأتي أهمية أن يكون المهندس له رؤية واضحة وطريقة منهجية علمية في الفحص واتخاذ القرار . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسأبدأ بشرح طرق فحص الاجزاء بشكل موجز ومحدد فإذا وجدت قبولا وتفاعلا مما يعني حاجة الكثيرين لذلك أكملت تناولي لبقية الاجزاء كلما سنحت لي الفرصة ، هذا والله الموفق .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أ‌-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فحص اسطوانات المحرك :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]يجب فحص الاسطوانات يعد تنظيفها تماما من الكربون والزيت وأى شوائب عالقة بها بالماء الساخن ثم تجفيفها بالهواء المضغوط [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]يجرى البحث عن خدوش في الجدار قد ينتج عن تيلة بنز ( [/FONT]**pin lock**[FONT=&quot]) ، أو حلقات مكبس تالفه، او تلف فلتر الهواء .. الخ. ذلك ان أى خدش طولي بالاسطوانات يسبب هروب الغازات المضغوطه الى حوض الزيت ، وهروب الزيت الي أعلى المكبس .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]البحث عن آثار تآكل حمضي ناتج عن نواتج الاحتراق وضغط الحلقات .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]يبحث عن التآكل فى مواجهة السطح العامل للمكبس وهو السطح العمودى علي البنز ([/FONT]**gudgeon pin**[FONT=&quot]) وفي اعلي الاسطوانة .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]كما تشير البقع الداكنة او البنية اللون علي السطح الداخلي للاسطوانه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الي نقاط تعرضت لحرارة بالغة نتيجة تشوه في رأس الاسطوانات ناتج عن ربط زائد غير معياري أو تلف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وانسداد فى مجارى المياه في المحرك .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ويتم تحديد التآكل فى الاسطوانة بقياس قطر الاسطوانة فى عدة مواضع قطرية وطولية بواسطة ميكرميتر لبيان مقدار التآكل. [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ب - طريقة قياس التآكل بالاسطوانات : [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]تقاس الاسطوانات لاكتشاف وجود مخروطية([/FONT]**taper **[FONT=&quot] ) أو بيضاوي( [/FONT]**Out of round**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما يلي : [/FONT]*
*1-**[FONT=&quot]يقاس القطر الموازي لعمود المرفق عند النهاية العليا لمنطقة حركة حلقات المكبس .[/FONT]*
*2-**[FONT=&quot]يقاس القطر فى اتجاه عمودى علي عمود المرفق عند النهاية العليا لمنطقة حركة حلقات المكبس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كشف وجود بيضاوي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : بمقارنة القياسين السابقين بجهاز ([/FONT]**Dial gauge**[FONT=&quot] ) يكتشف الاستهلاك الناتج عن عدم الاستدارة (البيضاوي) عند النهاية العليا لفتحة الاسطوانة [/FONT]*

*3-**[FONT=&quot]تتم نفس الخطوات السابقة ولكن عند النهاية السفلي لمنطقة حركة حلقات المكبس وتقارن لاكتشاف عدم الاستدارة (البيضاوي) فى اسفل الاسطوانة .[/FONT]*









*4**[FONT=&quot]– كشف وجود التآكل المخروطي : يجرى مقارنة نتائج قياس قطر الاسطوانة الموازى في أعلي الاسطوانة للقياس الموازى في اسفل الاسطوانة وكذلك مقارنة القياس العمودى في أعلي الاسطوانة بالعمودى في اسفل الاسطوانى لتحديد وجود ومقدار التآكل المخروطي في الاسطوانة . [/FONT]*
*5**[FONT=&quot]– طريقة سريعة لاكتشلف التآكل المخروطي : ويمكن كشف المخروطي بشكل سريع عن طريق ادخال حلقة ضغط الى ادني مكان تصله الحلقات ثم قياس فجوة الحلقة ([/FONT]**Ring gap**[FONT=&quot] ) بفيللر مناسب ، ثم سحب الحلقة الى اعلي مكان تصله الحلقات في الاسطوانة واعادة القياس باستخدام الفيللر المناسب ، وبطرح القياس السفلي من العلوي وقسمة الناتج علي 3 يعطيك التآكل المخروطي بشكل تقريبي .[/FONT]*
*6**[FONT=&quot]– وهناك ارقام ارشادية اذا زاد التآكل عنها فينصح باستبدال أو اجراء عملية الاصلاح ، ولكن الافضل مراجعة الكتاب الفنى للسيارة او المعدة واستخدام الارقام التي ينص عليها .[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ج – توزيع التآكل في الاسطوانة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- أكبر تآكل يحدث في ناحية الضغط الجانبي للمكبس (السطح المتعامد علي محور البنز ) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ويكون كبيرا قرب النهاية العليا للمكبس عندما يصل الي النقطة الميتة العليا ، حيث سرعة المكابس تكون منخفضة نسبيا ، وفترة تأثير ضغط الحلقات تكون ممتدة بعض الشيئ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويحدث أعظم تآكل عند نهاية الحلقة العليا حيث تصل كمية قليلة جدا من الزيت .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]والمنطقة التى تعلو أعلى حلقة ولا تصلها الحلقات هي التى يحدد الفنيون بالخبرة وبدون قياس مدى احتياج الاسطوانات للتغيير او الخراطه ، حيث يجس الفنى هذه الحافة ويسمونها (العتب) فاذا كان محسوسا بشكل جيد فهناك تآكل كبير والا فالتآكل قليل .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]د – تحديد مقدار الخراطة المطلوبة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تتم خراطة الاسطوانات علي مقاس القطر الموجود فيه أكبر تآكل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يجب التحقق من مقاسات المكابس لانها ليست متوفرة بكل المقاسات فتشترى المكابس بالمقاس الاعلي ويحدد علي اساسها مقدار خراطة الاسطوانات (ويقوم بذلك في الغالب مسؤل ورشة الخراطة التى ستقوم بالعملية ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يحظر اجراء عملية خرط لاسطوانة واحدة في محرك متعدد الاسطوانات والا فقد المحرك اتزانه نتيجة اختلاف حجم ووزن المكبس بالاضافة الي تغير سعة الاسطوانة عن بقية الاسطوانات .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح بشكل مختصر ولكن غير مخل .[/FONT]* ​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الكلام المميز ياهندسة - ولكن لاافهم معنى " يحظر اجراء عملية خراطة لاسطوانة واحدة فى محرك متعدد الاسطوانات والا فقد المحرك اتزانة " كيف يتم ذلك ؟؟ اذا كان التاكل فى اسطوانة واحدة للمحرك هل نخرط باقى الاسطوانات؟؟ !!! ارجو التوضيح & شكرا &


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 أبريل 2009)

أخي الفاضل شكرا علي مرورك ، وعلي تفاعلك الايجابي 
في حالة التآكل الطبيعي يكون هناك تقارب في التآكل بين الاسطوانات جميعا ، ولكن عند وجود حالة تآكل غير طبيعي لسبب غير طبيعي في أحد الاسطوانات هنا يتجه التفكير الى عمل خراطة في هذه الاسطوانة دون غيرها ( وهو الذى يجري عمله في الاغلب من الفنيين) ، والاجراء الصحيح في هذه الحالة هو خرط الاسطوانات جميعا للمقاس التالي
( رغم خسارتنا خرطة كما تلاحظ) والسبب كما ذكرنا هو الخلل في اتزان المحرك لاختلاف السعات وبالتالي قوة الانفجار ستكون اكبر في هذه الاسطوانة مما يعرض عمود المرفق لقوى صدمية غير متوازنة ، وكذلك ستتغير كتلة المكبس بزيادة وزن المكبس مما يغير القوة الطاردة المركزية لهذه الكتلة مما يؤثر سلبا علي اتزان المحرك ، والسؤال هو : هل اذا خرطنا اسطوانة واحدة لن يعمل المحرك؟ والاجابة سيعمل المحرك طبعا ولكن ليس في أفضل أحوال اتزانه .


----------



## م احمد قدرى (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن الرجاء التحدث بطريقة الورش و ليس الكتب الهندسية لزيادة الفائدة و التعلم و تعلم طريقة التحدث مع الفنيين


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الرد والايضاح ياباشمهندس a.mak


----------



## أبو مخلص (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة لأني هذا بالضبط ما كنت أبحث عنه وأرجو منك المتابعة إن لم يكن لديك أي مانع
فأنا محتاج جدا لمثل هذه المعلومات كوني أعمل في شركة لإنتاج الغاز وأنا المسؤول عن الآليات وصهاريج نقل الغاز من حيث الإصلاح وتحديد الأعطال وكل شيئ يتعلق بها .......

و....... شكرا شكرا شكرا.....


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أبريل 2009)

> مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن الرجاء التحدث بطريقة الورش و ليس الكتب الهندسية لزيادة الفائدة و التعلم و تعلم طريقة التحدث مع الفنيين


أخي الفاضل : المقصود بهذا الشرح المهندس وليس الفني ، اذا وضعت مصطلحات الفنيين في الورش ، فإن مصطلحاتهم في مصر مثلا غيرها في الخليج غيرها سوريا ..الخ ، المهم أن تكون المعلومة فنية تتطابق مع احتياجات المهندس الذى يدير ورشه أو يعمل بها ، بل لابد للمهندس وأن يكون لديه اضافات تزيد على ما عند الفني وفي الغالب ستكون هذه الاضافة هي الفهم العلمي الدقيق الممنهج ، وربما بعض الايضاحات التصميمية التى تخدم الهدف ،وليس الهدف ابداع علما جديدا بل الهدف جمع المطلوب من خلال خبرة عملية طويلة تستند الى مراجع وفيرة ثم عرضه بشكل مبسط وممنهج ، فإن وفقت في هذا فقد بلغت المراد ، وشكرا لك على مرورك وعلى تعليقك الايجابي فهو شيئ أعتز وأشرف به .



> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة لأني هذا بالضبط ما كنت أبحث عنه وأرجو منك المتابعة إن لم يكن لديك أي مانع
> فأنا محتاج جدا لمثل هذه المعلومات كوني أعمل في شركة لإنتاج الغاز وأنا المسؤول عن الآليات وصهاريج نقل الغاز من حيث الإصلاح وتحديد الأعطال وكل شيئ يتعلق بها .......
> 
> و....... شكرا شكرا شكرا.


...
أخي الفاضل 
اشكرك على تقيمك الايجابي ، وأعرف أن المهندسين المحترفين في الورش هم الذين سيهتمون بهذا الطرح ، وأعدك أن أكمل ما بدأت وأن تجد فيما أكتب ما تحتاجه تماما ولك وافر التحية وجزيل الشكر .



> شكرا على الرد والايضاح ياباشمهندس a.mak


الشكر لك اخي الفاضل ولك السبق في المرور والتعليق ، وأرجو ان اشرف بمتابعتك اذا وجدت ما يستحق المتابعه ، وسأسعد دائما بتعليقاتك الكريمة


----------



## mansoo (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات لاكني اتمنى ان تزودنا بمزيد من الصور


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أبريل 2009)

الاخ mansoo
أحسب أنه قد قابلتك بعض المصطلحات لم تكن واضحة لديك ، واذا تكرمت وذكرتها ، سأحاول شرحها بالصور بقدر الاستطاعة ، واعتذر عن قلة الصور في هذه المرة ، وإن كنت اعتقد ان مهندسي الورش المحترفيين الذين يتعاملون ميدانيا مع هذه الاجزاء لن يجدوا صعوبة في فهمها ، وأعدك في المرات القادمة ان اكثر من الصور الايضاحية لتعميم الفائدة .


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## marfi (11 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز a.mak شكرا لك على الموضوع المميز و الفكرة من الموضوع مفيدة
ولكن اخي العزيز بالنسبة للبيضوية و المخروطية في بعض أنواع المحركات تكون عادية لا بل مفروضة لأنها تكون من تصميم الكباس (البستم) الأساسي أي ان الشركة المصنعة للمحرك قامت بحساباتها على أساس المخروطية أو (و) البيضوية
إذاً يجب التأكد من الأرقام الإرشادية الخاصة بالمخروطية و البيضوية المعتمدة من قبل المصنع
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و العطاء المستمر


----------



## awaw45 (11 أبريل 2009)

والله موضوع جميل جدا الله يجزيك كل خير اخي الغالي وارجو ان تستمر برفدك لنا بالمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى ... 
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع طيب استمر لنستفسيد


----------



## سلام محمد نوري (11 أبريل 2009)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## كتربلر (11 أبريل 2009)

الاجابة ملمة بالموضوع بشكل كبير ومفيد نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## م احمد قدرى (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المتابعه اخ A.mak
الاخ ابو مخلص الرجاء التواصل معا لانى اعمل بنفس المجال بالقاهرة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 أبريل 2009)

*أ*


> خي العزيز a.mak شكرا لك على الموضوع المميز و الفكرة من الموضوع مفيدة
> ولكن اخي العزيز بالنسبة للبيضوية و المخروطية في بعض أنواع المحركات تكون عادية لا بل مفروضة لأنها تكون من تصميم الكباس (البستم) الأساسي أي ان الشركة المصنعة للمحرك قامت بحساباتها على أساس المخروطية أو (و) البيضوية
> إذاً يجب التأكد من الأرقام الإرشادية الخاصة بالمخروطية و البيضوية المعتمدة من قبل المصنع
> مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و العطاء المستمر


الاخ الفاضل "MARFI" 
شكرا على متابعتك ومشاركتك الايجابية ، ولكن يبدو ان هناك خلط قد حدث لديك ، فأنا أتكلم عن البيضاوي الموجود بالاسطوانة ، وليس المكبس .
أما بخصوص المكابس فهناك فعلا أنواع ومنها ذلك النوع البيضاوى واسمه العلمي(Cam -ground piston) وهو مكبس مصنع بحيث يكون القطر في اتجاه محور فتحات البنز أقل من القطر في الاتجاه العمودى ، ولكنه بمجرد تعرضه للسخونة يتمدد بحيث يسترد استدارته المنضبطه ، فليس هناك اسطوانة تصمم خصيصا لمثل هذا المكبس وتكون بيضاوية فأرجو الانتباه لذلك ، واليك صورة لهذا المكبس 




وكما تلاحظ ان المحيط بالخط المتصل هو شكل المكبس فى حالته الباردة ، والمحيط بالخط المنقط هو محيط المكبس بعد تمدده وكمال او بداية كمال استدارته .
أرجو أن يكون الامر واضح ، وشكرا مرة ثانية علي مداخلتك الايجابية ، وتحيتك الرقيقة .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

http://www.gulf4cars.com/vb/t4017.html


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمود على الينكاية دى


----------



## commander 15 (11 أبريل 2009)

اختيارك للمواضيع موفق
دعم الموضوع بالصور
الاختصار قدر الإمكان 
كل ما سبق يجذب القارئ ويحفزه على القراءة والمتابعة 
بارك الله فيك اخي A-mak


----------



## marfi (11 أبريل 2009)

a.mak قال:


> *أ*الاخ الفاضل "marfi"
> شكرا على متابعتك ومشاركتك الايجابية ، ولكن يبدو ان هناك خلط قد حدث لديك ، فأنا أتكلم عن البيضاوي الموجود بالاسطوانة ، وليس المكبس .
> أما بخصوص المكابس فهناك فعلا أنواع ومنها ذلك النوع البيضاوى واسمه العلمي(cam -ground piston) وهو مكبس مصنع بحيث يكون القطر في اتجاه محور فتحات البنز أقل من القطر في الاتجاه العمودى ، ولكنه بمجرد تعرضه للسخونة يتمدد بحيث يسترد استدارته المنضبطه ، فليس هناك اسطوانة تصمم خصيصا لمثل هذا المكبس وتكون بيضاوية فأرجو الانتباه لذلك ، واليك صورة لهذا المكبس
> 
> ...



شكراً أخي على التوضيح و بالتوفيق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أبريل 2009)

> اختيارك للمواضيع موفق
> دعم الموضوع بالصور
> الاختصار قدر الإمكان
> كل ما سبق يجذب القارئ ويحفزه على القراءة والمتابعة
> بارك الله فيك اخي a-mak



أخي العزيز يشرفني مرورك ويسعدني تعليقك ، وبالمناسبة لقد أجبتك عن موضوع "أكرمان " في مكانه وفي حينه أرجو ان تكون قد قرأته ، ولك تحياتي القلبية​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أبريل 2009)

> الاجابة ملمة بالموضوع بشكل كبير ومفيد نتمنى لكم التوفيق


شكرا اخي الكريم علي المرور والتعليق ، وجزاك الله خيرا



> *مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


ولك ايضا كل الشكر والترحاب ، وفقك الله


----------



## commander 15 (12 أبريل 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أخي العزيز يشرفني مرورك ويسعدني تعليقك ، وبالمناسبة لقد أجبتك عن موضوع "أكرمان " في مكانه وفي حينه أرجو ان تكون قد قرأته ، ولك تحياتي القلبية​


 
قرأته وحفظته في حينه بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننن

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## eng_mer3y (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه عالموضوع المفيد اخي الكريم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم eng_mer3y 
أسعدني مرورك ، وأسعدني أنك وجدته موضوعا مفيدا ، وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على عرضك لهذا الموضوع والشرح الوافي من خلال الردود على بعض التساؤلات.
تقبل تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بك د.أحمد 
شكرا جزيلا علي تشريفك لهذا الموضوع ، وبارك الله فيك علي تعليقك الطيب .


----------



## hafiz1 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 نوفمبر 2009)

You are welcome​


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (6 مارس 2010)

معلومات وجهود قيمة وجميلة ,تشكر استاذ عاطف


----------



## جمال الامين (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاخ الجميل الباشمهندس عاطف الف شكرعلى هذه المعلومات وعلى اسلوبك المحترم*​


----------



## zain125 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

م.عاطف مواضيعك تتميز باسلوب هندسي واكاديمي جميل مع بساطة الشرح والقوة في السرد .. بارك الله بك


----------



## jehad_15568 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------

